# Who's old enough to remember this?



## Red_Cloverleaf (Jul 26, 2009)




----------



## Will-S (Jun 5, 2007)

I think I am old enough, but I don't remember it:speechles


----------



## Red_Cloverleaf (Jul 26, 2009)

Will-S said:


> I think I am old enough, but I don't remember it:speechles


Not you then!


----------



## Will-S (Jun 5, 2007)

Red_Cloverleaf said:


> Not you then!


:lol: It's the end of a long week.

Was just helping the thread along before it got lost on page 2


----------



## Red_Cloverleaf (Jul 26, 2009)

Will-S said:


> :lol: It's the end of a long week.
> 
> Was just helping the thread along before it got lost on page 2


I know - I was bored too if the truth be known!

Speaking of The Truth, do you remember them? Dennis Greaves from 9 Below Zero was the front man;

9 Below Zero;






The Truth;


----------



## fretfret (Jul 31, 2009)

You know I am old enough to remember, just as you knew I would rise to the bait and respond.


----------



## Red_Cloverleaf (Jul 26, 2009)

fretfret said:


> You know I am old enough to remember, just as you knew I would rise to the bait and respond.


Hello Bill!

I didn't expect to see you "appear" in here, but seeing as we share an interest of the gee-tar, why wouldn't you.

Take a look at Denis Greaves's plying from his early days in Nine Below Zero. :thumb:

I don't know what stuff you like, but do you know this guy, he's from our way;


----------

